# Boycott Kanye West



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

Just wanted to pass along the idea of boycotting Kanye West to everybody. If you want to join me in that, I'd appreciate your help in getting rid of a racist who try to uses the deaths and suffering of the people in Louisiana and Mississippi to spread his ideology of hate.

Anybody that cares to join, thanks in your joining to try and stop racial hatred!


----------



## Stu (Sep 3, 2005)

thats shouldnt be too much of a problem


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

i'll boycott him cos hes a shit artist but not for political views!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

Haha, well you guys boycott him for whatever reason you want. The end is what matters to me


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 3, 2005)

I've always hated him, so I guess you could say Im in.


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 3, 2005)

What did he say/do?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

He went off on a TV fundraiser for the Katrina victims.. and instead of trying to help the people in New Orleans (he obviously cant care about them too much himself if he'd rather use the fundraiser for a personal platform of hate), he made personal attacks against Bush calling him a racist and saying that he doesn't care about blacks.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2005)

_I don´t know who he is but.. 

alright! _


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 3, 2005)

I hate him because he pops his collar.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

Sweetness! 

Down with racism!


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sweetness!
> 
> Down with racism!


 I don't care what color a person is. The only time collar popping is acceptable is in a situation like when your playing golf to keep the sun off your neck. Any other time, like when someone is going out to a bar at night and is also wearing avaitor sunglasses deserves a cockpunch.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't care what color a person is. The only time collar popping is acceptable is in a situation like when your playing golf to keep the sun off your neck. Any other time, like when someone is going out to a bar at night and is also wearing avaitor sunglasses deserves a cockpunch.



I feel what you're saying 

How about, say, an Elvis impersonator?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Any other time, like when someone is going out to a bar at night and is also wearing avaitor sunglasses deserves a cockpunch.


_Not Jack Nicholson. _


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I feel what you're saying
> 
> How about, say, an Elvis impersonator?


 If it's part of a costume then I have no problem with it. Im mostly referring to all the fly dudes here at USC who walk around at night with the collar of their polo shirt popped and wear sunglasses at night. That shit is fuckin stupid, and then there are girls who do the same thing. But the absolute worst is when I see someone wearing two polo shirts one on top of the other and they either pop both collars or pop the collar on the bottom and fold the outer collar down. Everytime I see this I have to fight with all my will not to walk up to the person and kick them in the balls and steal their wallet, because they deserve it. If I were the Incredible Hulk, this is what would make me turn big and green.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, Jack is an exception... he has special rules. Jack rules.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

That shit does sound incredibly gay GC. You should carry a lead pipe for the double polo wearers.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2005)

_I never heard of this, I think I will vampirize my polo shirts. _


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

And the glasses thing at night?

Hello... I know you guys watched Blow a little too much, but you're not a coke pimp in Southern Cali!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2005)

He wears pink too damn much, plus he's a bling, bling rapper so I never bought into him to begin with.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> And the glasses thing at night?


_The polo shirt I was joking but sometimes I use the glasses at night. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2005)

Plus he's rich and I don't trust rich people much, I think his little outburst was just him trying to look righteous for his "people" so he could sell more albums cause they think he's spittin "knowledge".


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

I agree with that Manic. But I dont think he really cares about "his people". Almost no black rappers do. If they did, they'd be using alot more of all that money they're making to help their race out. They are the ultimate capitalists, selling their race for a quick buck and some fame.

I'll take that back when I see them giving away most of their assets to start organizations to help the inner city children that suffer in our country.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I agree with that Manic. But I dont think he really cares about "his people". Almost no black rappers do. If they did, they'd be using alot more of all that money they're making to help their race out. They are the ultimate capitalists, selling their race for a quick buck and some fame.
> 
> I'll take that back when I see them giving away most of their assets to start organizations to help the inner city children that suffer in our country.


they do for example p diddy and rappers make little amounts of money due to the exploitation by record companies!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I agree with that Manic. But I dont think he really cares about "his people". Almost no black rappers do. If they did, they'd be using alot more of all that money they're making to help their race out. They are the ultimate capitalists, selling their race for a quick buck and some fame.
> 
> I'll take that back when I see them giving away most of their assets to start organizations to help the inner city children that suffer in our country.



_Get over it. Nobody cares about anyone. 

I am so cheerful today._


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

Diddy

This is the $4 million dollar jewelry he had stolen.

http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/3382004.htm

This is the $9 million dollar house he bought. 

http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/4032004.htm

Here is a document showing his worth at $54 million about 5 years ago. I wouldn't doubt that it has doubled since then:

http://www.forbes.com/2002/03/15/0315movers.html

I've seen estimates online putting his net worth anywhere from $250 million to the low 300s. Anyways, he's not hurting too much


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Get over it. Nobody cares about anyone.
> 
> I am so cheerful today._



So? That doesn't make it right


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I never heard of this, I think I will vampirize my polo shirts. _


*A holy vampire*.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I agree with that Manic. But I dont think he really cares about "his people". Almost no black rappers do. If they did, they'd be using alot more of all that money they're making to help their race out. They are the ultimate capitalists, selling their race for a quick buck and some fame.
> 
> I'll take that back when I see them giving away most of their assets to start organizations to help the inner city children that suffer in our country.


I agree with you on this.


----------



## themamasan (Sep 3, 2005)

I have disliked Kanye West ever since he started crying for not winning an award last year.  I forgot which one, but I believe they gave it to the female singer who did "Redneck Woman".

He is a crybaby and doesn't deserve an ounce of respect.  He reminds me of a six year old girl.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *A holy vampire*.


_ 

That is so evil. _


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *A holy vampire*.




The dude is definitely freaky looking


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 3, 2005)

I would love to see repercussions for West's bullshit last night.  Send a message to Hollywood that they can stick their political views up their asses.. republican or democrat: especially in a time of crisis.

..of course I'll keep dreaming, but I am definitely boycotting this asshole! He's on my list with Eminem... another worthless bag of shit.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

fuck kanye west.  i will boycott him.  that piece of shit should be shot.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

Everyone boycott Fashong as well!!  he is a dumb fuck.  Read this thread and begin your boycott!

Fashong the dumb mother fucker!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2005)

*Popeferatu??*


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone boycott Fashong as well!! he is a dumb fuck. Read this thread and begin your boycott!
> 
> Fashong the dumb mother fucker!


 I think first we should get to know Fashong the douchebag. 


http://myspace.com/fashong


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I would love to see repercussions for West's bullshit last night.  Send a message to Hollywood that they can stick their political views up their asses.. republican or democrat: especially in a time of crisis.
> 
> ..of course I'll keep dreaming, but I am definitely boycotting this asshole! He's on my list with Eminem... another worthless bag of shit.


    Count me in too!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone boycott Fashong as well!!  he is a dumb fuck.  Read this thread and begin your boycott!
> 
> Fashong the dumb mother fucker!


 Holy shit. His stupidity gets worse the longer he posts.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone boycott Fashong as well!!  he is a dumb fuck.  Read this thread and begin your boycott!
> 
> Fashong the dumb mother fucker!






			
				Fashong said:
			
		

> I was at the mall you fucking cock sucking bitch, go suck your daddys cock you immature fucker.  All you can do is call me names??  Go to fucking hell bitch and how old are you??  I know that they make 13 grand a year.  Still enough to get the fuck out of there.  Pussy ass bitch.  gococksDJS, I said that there were some people in that 10,000 that could have got out.  I know all of them couldn't and I do have pity on them but to the ones who could I don't.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Origonally Posted by *cfs3*
Blacks don't give a shit about themselves, why should anyone else?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Origonally Posted by *cfs3*
> Blacks don't give a shit about themselves, why should anyone else?


 
I agree with everything in that statement, except the word *"BLACKS".*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Popeferatu??*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Origonally Posted by *cfs3*
> Blacks don't give a shit about themselves, why should anyone else?


 Here's an interesting question:  why did the Europeans (and then the Americans) choose to get their slaves from half way around the world when there were plenty of slaves in the Americas (in the form of American Indians)?

 Why spend all that effort and money to send people half way around the world when you could get slaves locally?

 The answer is rather interesting.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

Because native indians were far fiecer, if they tried enslaving native indians then the rest  would appear over the horizon!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question:  why did the Europeans (and then the Americans) choose to get their slaves from half way around the world when there were plenty of slaves in the Americas (in the form of American Indians)?
> 
> Why spend all that effort and money to send people half way around the world when you could get slaves locally?
> 
> The answer is rather interesting.


A lot native Indians who were slaves died from the diseases Europe brought over.
The Blacks were immune to these diseases, in fact the Black race( or genes) is a pretty strong one physically speaking.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

But tthen again there are a lot of diseases there now.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone boycott Fashong as well!!  he is a dumb fuck.  Read this thread and begin your boycott!
> 
> Fashong the dumb mother fucker!


_I can´t read it. _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I can´t read it. _


It was deleted, you would have found it interesting, I went to page 2 and it was deleted by then.
It was getting ugly, I wanted to use my popcorn smilie but it was too late.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It was deleted, you would have found it interesting, I went to page 2 and it was deleted by then.
> It was getting ugly, I wanted to use my popcorn smilie but it was too late.


_Why was it deleted? _


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question:  why did the Europeans (and then the Americans) choose to get their slaves from half way around the world when there were plenty of slaves in the Americas (in the form of American Indians)?
> 
> Why spend all that effort and money to send people half way around the world when you could get slaves locally?
> 
> The answer is rather interesting.


   Keep  hating  dummy


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why was it deleted? _


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1104376&postcount=19


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Your research department is slow today I see.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1104376&postcount=19


_I am wondering about that also. Why would he close it? It is a part of IM, everybody likes that thread. _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats so true. I think I did a search once and that thread was the first one I saw.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your research department is slow today I see.


_I am busy with candy.  _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thats so true. I think I did a search once and that thread was the first one I saw.


_This is going to get ugly tomorrow. Rock is not gonna like this. PreMier, P-Funk and a lot of other members too.._


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _This is going to get ugly tomorrow. Rock is not gonna like this. PreMier, P-Funk and a lot of other members too.._


Rock asked already and here's what happened.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52930


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Rock asked already and here's what happened.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52930


_I know   

But it wont end there. _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I know
> 
> But it wont end there. _


I know, it's going to be interesting.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Keep  hating  dummy


 As always, a cleaver and insightful rejoinder.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 4, 2005)

foremanrules has to be by far the dumbest member on this site..


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> foremanrules has to be by far the dumbest member on this site..



I find him quit funny actually.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> foremanrules has to be by far the dumbest member on this site..


Dumb he's not.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> As always, a cleaver and insightful rejoinder.


not as   cleaver as your racist rants


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> not as   cleaver as your racist rants


 No where near.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> No where near.


pathetic


----------



## topolo (Sep 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck kanye west.  i will boycott him.  that piece of shit should be shot.




ditto


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2005)

The man sounds like he has developmental problems.  Or maybe this is just the newest form of ghetto speak...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

He's just an idiot.

He should set a better example for the kids and I don't just mean black kids because rap music influences white, hispanic and asian kids alike.

Instead of showing all the bling bling, crotch grabbing, expensive cars that a ghetto kid can't get without stealing or selling drugs they should try to set a better example.

He could have made a better statement like "hey brothers out there looting, your on camera and your making us look bad."

The real shame is that everybody focuses on the blacks looting but I did see a lot of blacks helping one another. We only see what we want to see.


----------



## god hand (Sep 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question:  why did the Europeans (and then the Americans) choose to get their slaves from half way around the world when there were plenty of slaves in the Americas (in the form of American Indians)?
> 
> Why spend all that effort and money to send people half way around the world when you could get slaves locally?
> 
> The answer is rather interesting.


WHATS THE FUCKIN ANSWER? WHITE BOY!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

GH what is your race anyway?


----------



## god hand (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> GH what is your race anyway?


                                                                                                                                        What do you think?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> GH what is your race anyway?


 he's black.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey GH, were the fuck are those pictures you said you were going to post? I've been waiting to see "how much bigger you are than me" for a few weeks now.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> he's black.


He sounds more on the pink side.


----------



## god hand (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hey GH, were the fuck are those pictures you said you were going to post? I've been waiting to see "how much bigger you are than me" for a few weeks now.


Youre 6 foot and I'm around 5'10. I think youre what? 165 and I'm 160. Youre height is the reason I"m bigger than you. Later I'll show u a pic of someone thats 5'8 155. I bet your mouth drop to yo boxers!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> WHATS THE FUCKIN ANSWER? WHITE BOY!


  Try to use youreducation black boy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Youre 6 foot and I'm around 5'10. I think youre what? 165 and I'm 160. Youre height is the reason I"m bigger than you. Later I'll show u a pic of someone thats 5'8 155. I bet your mouth drop to yo boxers!


 When we were talking about it before, you were 155. IDK I want to see those pics you took. You can be different sizes at the same weight also. I'm bigger now at 160 than I was at 165.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I bet your mouth drop to yo boxers!


 I don't think he swings that way.


----------



## god hand (Sep 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I don't think he swings that way.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> GH what is your race anyway?


he is of the IN-human race -


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> How about, say, an Elvis impersonator?



Elvis was racist.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You can be different sizes at the same weight also. I'm bigger now at 160 than I was at 165.



I was held onto all of my size while slowly dropping 15 pounds, and I gained strength during that time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I was held onto all of my size while slowly dropping 15 pounds, and I gained strength during that time.


 Curious, were you on cycle?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Elvis was racist.


Was he really? I thought he hung out with them when he was younger.

It's a shame if he was a racist since he learned how to dance and his music was influenced by blacks.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/elvis/story/0,12333,774842,00.html

http://www.elvis-express.com/racist.html

Some would say so, some wouldn't. Ah well.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 5, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Just wanted to pass along the idea of boycotting Kanye West to everybody. If you want to join me in that, I'd appreciate your help in getting rid of a racist who try to uses the deaths and suffering of the people in Louisiana and Mississippi to spread his ideology of hate.
> 
> Anybody that cares to join, thanks in your joining to try and stop racial hatred!



I didn't bother reading the rest of this thread, but I saw the news clip also. Kanye West not only makes good music, but has entire songs dedicated to stopping hate, not spreading it. He's a down to earth guy, and very outspoken. In a recent interview on MTV he went on about not using the word "gay" as an insult anymore. Anyways, my point being is that he's very anti-hate. He just got worked up on the telecast and unfortuanately dropped the credibility of his speech by about 99% with the final comment " George Bush doesn't care about black people. The thing is, you see exactly what he is talking about. Unless it's changed, the site gorillamask.net (com?) has a prime example of what he's talking about. An inset of a photo of black people carrying away food is described as "looting" while another article with a photo of white people carrying away food is described as "finding food". Both articles are from well known newspapers.

All in all, please don't hate him for a dumbass comment, we've all been there. Nobody is or atleast should be happy with George Bush, but I doubt he is racist. If we had a black president and New Orleans was predominantly white, this would be happen too.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Chain Link (Sep 5, 2005)

I cant say Ill be boycotting him because Id have never bought anything of his anyways.. But now I dont like him in addition so Ill be sure I dont


----------



## Eggs (Sep 5, 2005)

Those images and corresponding articles were by the associated press... how is that Bushs fault?  The Associated Press being racist doesn't imply bush is 

In reality I think Kanye West is as much a racist as Bush is.

As to his lyrics, he's selling CDs man


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Those images and corresponding articles were by the associated press... how is that Bushs fault?  The Associated Press being racist doesn't imply bush is
> 
> In reality I think Kanye West is as much a racist as Bush is.
> 
> As to his lyrics, he's selling CDs man


Bush is getting blamed for everything now. Do you think he's responsible for global warming?

I honestly don't think Bush is a bigot.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 5, 2005)

Bush has not said one thing since the begining of this incident that would imply hes a racist(TTBOMK); I think its quite the opposite, these people pointing at him are playing the,"(the Reverend!)Jessie Jackson" type racism card.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 5, 2005)

Yea, I doubt he is a racist, but I can see how he would be perceived as one b/c of the delayed response to black ppl issue etc.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 5, 2005)

Fuck Kanye. After I watched that (and his incessant stuttering), I won't even listen to his stuff on the radio anymore.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 7, 2005)

*bump* Just figured I'd bring this up to the top for one more round 

btw, I just figured out what causes that "typeover" thing in word when you're writing and it starts to delete the stuff already there instead of creating new space. Well, under options, in the edit section, there is a small box titled "Overtype Mode" That should do it


----------



## Vieope (Sep 7, 2005)

_I have no idea what you are talking about. 

Boycott Eggs! _


----------



## Eggs (Sep 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Boycott Eggs! _



I agree with that sentiment!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2005)

Fry his Eggs​




By the way thanks for that tip, it's frustrating when you write something and it all disapears.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 7, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> *bump* Just figured I'd bring this up to the top for one more round
> 
> btw, I just figured out what causes that "typeover" thing in word when you're writing and it starts to delete the stuff already there instead of creating new space. Well, under options, in the edit section, there is a small box titled "Overtype Mode" That should do it


 Lol, all you had to do was press the insert key.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lol, all you had to do was press the insert key.



Smartass


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lol, all you had to do was press the insert key.


You can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Smartass



LOL...


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

if bush was even the slightest racist he wouldn't be president of the USA in the first place.


the black dudes are just bringing out the race card like they always do.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> if bush was even the slightest racist he wouldn't be president of the USA in the first place.
> 
> 
> the *black dudes * are just bringing out the race card like they always do.


Very few U.S. presidents were not racist.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2005)

If being racist is part and parcel of being the President of the USA, then they should get a President from the Nation of Islam or the NAACP.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2005)

Definitly not Thomas Jefferson, he liked dark meat. In fact I believe George Jefferson was his granchild.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Anything but a Mexican


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anything but a Mexican



is this another racist joke or u being serious


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anything but a Mexican


 But a Mexican would have to be Vice President if the President was black.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> is this another racist joke or u being serious


I'm trying to brown nose Musclepump........he hates Mexicans.                     My wife is Hispanic so the answer to your question is no.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

you have a wife?   I thought you were like 16 to be honest.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> you have a wife?   I thought you were like 16 to be honest.


I am 16.....whats wrong with having a wife at 16?...we have 2 kids also.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2005)

He married young, he married his high school gym teacher.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I am 16.....whats wrong with having a wife at 16?...we have 2 kids also.




Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with it.


She's 48.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

her chest is


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2005)

Down to her knees.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

her bush hangs down


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, so what's the real deal?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm posting from prision


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

honestly?

damn, poor guy. what did you do?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

went on a killing spree in London.......but I get out in a year


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 8, 2005)

Is Kanye West white or black?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

black dude


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 8, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> black dude



Racist.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

haha no


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Racist.


 Hey, it's not MuscleM4n's fault the guy is black.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 8, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's not MuscleM4n's fault the guy is black.



Racist.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

and YOU are a moderator....sweet jesus.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Racist.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

I have an automatic mailer that informs me of local concerts and shows when they go on sale...

So look what showed up today -  




















*Kanye West is coming to the Fox!
*Don't miss Kanye West featuring Fantasia and Common in the Touch the Sky Tour Saturday, October 22 at Detroit's Fox Theatre. Tickets go on sale at 10 a.m. this Saturday, September 10. 

Tickets ($58 & $43)  may be purchased at the Fox Theatre and Joe Louis Arena box offices, Hockeytown Authentics in Troy and at all Ticketmaster locations, including Marshall Field's. To charge tickets by phone, call (248) 433-1515 or purchase tickets online by clicking the link below. For additional information, call (313) 471-6611. Pre-paid parking is also available for this event. Click the parking link below to purchase. 



*

 

*






​
This email was sent to you by Olympia Entertainment, 2211 Woodward Ave., 5th Floor, Detroit, MI 48201. You are receiving this email advertisement because your email address was used for a ticket purchase or you signed up via our website. You may update your account preferences or unsubscribe through our website, or contact us at oeonlineclub@olyent.com.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2005)

He looks like a plantation owner, circa 1820.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> and YOU are a moderator....sweet jesus.


So you hate negros and religous folk


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> and YOU are a moderator....sweet jesus.


Don't mess with da man.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't find the story, but Rush Limbaugh is saying that Kanye West was booed throughout his performance last night @ the Patriots game.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So you hate negros and religous folk




I never said that and your not funny


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> He looks like a plantation owner, circa 1820.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I never said that and your not funny


sorry just trying out my Bill O'Riley attack style....basically just making shit up and blaming my opponent for it.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> sorry just trying out my Bill O'Riley attack style....basically just making shit up and blaming my opponent for it.




Ok don't worry mate

As long as i don't get branded a racist it's all cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


----------

